# Drilling side of 5g aquarium



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried drilling a 5g tank side before for bulkhead attachment? Glass seem too thin. I'm looking to drill about 3/4 or 1" hole.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't see a problem with that. You want to use a putty to keep the water in and around the bit and tape on the bottom side. Can't use any force down, let the weight of the drill do the work. Slow speed.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I was 50% successful drilling 10g tanks. 5g have even thinner glass. One drilled fine, but when I tightened the bulkhead the glass cracked. I'd only do it if you're ok with cracking it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably not a good idea. 10g is about the smallest I would drill. 5g has glass that's really thin and very likely to shatter. It's a high risk activity.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Probably not a good idea. 10g is about the smallest I would drill. 5g has glass that's really thin and very likely to shatter. It's a high risk activity.


Good to know
I thought that if you do not put pressure on glass, it would be ok. But I have never drilled a 5 gal


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok thanks for the heads up, what would the minimum glass thickness should be? And yes even a 10g glass looks thin too. I'm thinking of building a small would be frag tank on top of my sump

Would a custom glass tank from 1/4" thick be safer to drill and put a bulkhead in for drain?


----------

